# Stop over near Torquay



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anybody any suggestion of a parkup spot near Torquay for 2 nights please, pub CS or wild camp. Sometime in March


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

used the sandygate arms at newton abbot about 4 mls above torquaycouple of years ago nice little spot 50.56115, -3.60005


Sandygate Inn Lower Sandygate, Kingsteignton, Newton Abbot Devon TQ12 3PU Pub
Phone Website ATMs nearby Opening hours
01626 354 679


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can stay in the Eastcliffe car park Teignmouth - close to the sea and town. While use of that car park was removed from being an official motorhome aire type parking place a few motorhomers still use it.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rugbyken. Just rang the Sandygate and a very nice man said we were welcome just buy a pint.


----------

